# farmer's markets - local markets



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I used to be self sufficient for veg until my DD came along, and have a fairly large garden set aside - in all honesty probably bigger than we need for the two of us. 

Here on the island, there is a Sunday market in the summer - pay Â£5 and have your stall out for the morning - very casual and you pay when you turn up so you can go as often or as little as you like.

There are moves afoot to start a more organised "local produce" market which I think will take more commitment. They had a meeting a couple of weeks ago (which I didn't attend as I didn't hear about it until afterwards) but they seem to be asking people to have a stall on a regular basis.

So I am looking for tips from people as to how to make either of these markets work for me.

The biggest problem I can see is that the island is so small, that if one person has plenty of runner beans, EVERYONE will already have plenty of runner beans. So how to have something that no-one else will have.

Stick to one product - or diversify and come up with some sort of brand.

I have somethign other vendors wouldn't have which is a very cute goat who could come and be mascot 

Would it be better to do the casual market on the Sunday and take what comes.

Or commit to a Saturday market and hope to produce enough "different" produce to sell

ANY tips or suggestions would be really helpful. 

hoggie


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a thought going in the other direction. 
I am assuming that you have daily ferry service. 
Try & find a market off island for your produce. Someone who wouldn't mind showing up dock side to pick up.
Might even be able to barter produce for passage.

Or perhaps a neighbor who works off island might have coworkers who would be interested. That neighbor could take produce in payment for delivering & accepting the monies from your off island customers. Set up email customer notifcation on harvests & costs. They can email u back with orders.
Oh if you don't already offer unique veggies items that no one else has like white carrots. 

Good luck !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you pelenaka

We don't have a ferry service - we have cargo boats that come in twice a week, but freight costs are high and I would really struggle to ship the goods and still ahve them at a competitive price at the other end. They are both run by quite big businesses and bartering for the freight wouldn't be an option 

I like the unique/unusual veggie idea - that will help. I have also wondered about doing herbs and herb products to sell off island (wouldn't cost much to ship as they are light-weight?) but have a lot of leg-work to do on that one.

I was sort of thinking that we could work one of these markets to our advantage this year, and then re-assess in the autumn?

hoggie


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Ouch about not having ferry service. Shame. I was thinking that their were daily commutes off island for work.

K, here my big market tip then - double up with another person who would sell items that compliment yours. Baked goods (not sure on the health regs), flowers, clothing items like shopping bags made out of old clothing. Point is to have another body to help & for potty breaks or do u say loo breaks ? 
Have a clip board so customers can leave their contact info for special requests or prepackaged orders ect. From this u can generate an email list.

I'd do the market that doesn't require you to be soo committed since this is your first run.

Good luck.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

If you are having a goat there, can you have a cooler and sell goats milk or cheese, or if that is not allowed, how about goats milk soap? 

I would sell ordinary veggies like tomatoes, beans, and so on, but also sell some more unusual things like courgettes and squash.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

you should work out what to do with produce that does not sell, things like pickling cauliflower or beans or what ever you grow!! turning fruits into jam, milk into soap (we do have goats milk soap now, had turned sheeps milk into soap when it did not sell as well!) adds value storability and a new market for your produce. which ever route you take, get on the board!!


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Around here they've tried to create a more organized market for years, but it's never gotten off the ground. Just because they want to create it doesn't mean they will be successful. It takes a lot of effort and the right combination of quality vendors and interested shoppers. It's a tough mix to get right in a less populated area.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Value added and ready to eat sells here. Obviously things can be very different for you! Can you do a CSA type thing and avoid the market altogether? Its one thing to have the same as everyone else but if you make it into an easy to buy delivered (or not) weeks shopping for veggies all in one or two bags you'll have customers who don't go to the market like seniors and busy mums.


----------

